# Textdatei anlegen mit chmod - all-inkl provider



## WoLkE (17. September 2003)

Hallo,

habe webspace von all-inkl
chmod 755 Ausführbare Dateien und dessen Verzeichniss 
chmod 777 Dateien und Verzeichnisse, in welche geschrieben wird 
Absoluter Pfad Ihres Account /www/htdocs/LOGIN 

möchte nun nach einem formular eine datei erstellen weis jetzt aber nicht wie ich die rechte dafür vergebe, da ein fehler kommt wenn das script aufgerufen wird


```
<?php
$wert = $HTTP_POST_VARS["form"];
if($wert == "1")
{
	echo "<strong>Die Nachricht wurde gespeichert und wird baldm&ouml;glichst angesehen/beantwortet</strong>";
	$email = $HTTP_POST_VARS["email"];
	$nachricht = $HTTP_POST_VARS["nachricht"];
	$firmenname = $HTTP_POST_VARS["firmenname"];
	
	$timestamp =time();
	$datum = date("d_m_Y",$timestamp); //mit der Funktion "date" Variable für das Datum festlegen
	$uhrzeit = date("H_i_s",$timestamp); //mit "date" aktuelle uhrzeit setzen
	
	$dateiname = $datum.$uhrzeit.".html";
	
	
	//echo "<br>".$dateiname."<br>".$datum."<br>".$uhrzeit;
	
	$datei = fopen("$dateiname","w+");
	
	$daten = $datum."<br>".$uhrzeit."<br><br>".$email."<br>".$firmenname."<br><br>".$nachricht;

	rewind($datei); //Dateizeiger an den Anfang zurücksetzen
	fwrite($datei, $daten); //aktuellen Counterstand in die Datei speichern (alte Wert wird ueberschrieben)
	fclose($datei); //datei wird geschlossen
	
}
else
{
?>
<form action="kontakt.php" method="post" name="kontakt">
<input type="Hidden" value="1" name="form">
<input type="Text" size="40" value="Ihre Emailadresse eintragen" name="email"><br>
<input type="Text" size="40" value="Firmenname" name="firmenname"><br>
<textarea cols="60" rows="10" name="nachricht">
Nachricht f&uuml;r xxx hier hinterlassen, nach eintragen "Nachtricht Senden" Button bet&auml;tigen
</textarea><br><br><div align="center">
<input type="Submit" value="Nachricht senden"></div>
</form>
<?php
}
?>
```

local auf meinem Apache webserver funktioniert es Ohne Probleme, jedoch bekomme ich bei all-inkl webspace die fehlermeldung das ich nicht die notwendigen rechte dazu habe

Warning: fopen(17_09_200312_08_03.html) [function.fopen]: failed to create stream: Permission denied in /www/htdocs/meineloginnummer/aboutme/kontakt.php on line 53


aboutme ist der ordner in dem sich die scripte befinden

habe dann mal gesurft und einen chmod Befehl gefunden der die rechte dementsprechend ändern soll, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, was allerdings nicht so scheint *g


```
<?php
chmod ("/www/htdocs/meineloginnummer/aboutme", 0777);
?>
```

Warning: chmod() [function.chmod]: Operation not permitted in /www/htdocs/meineloginnummer/aboutme/chmod.php on line 2

würde mich sehr über konstruktionen freuen welchen fehler ich gemacht habe? muss ich so nen chmod befehl vielleicht direkt ins hauptscript machen so dass mir jedes mal das recht gegeben wird bevor ich eine datei anlegen will, wenn ja wie?

danke für eventuelle hilfe

greetz
Wolke

PS: habe schon ein Paar sahcen hier im Forum zum Thema chmod gelesen, aber das hat mir nciht weitergeholfen wie ich das lösen kann das ich die Datei auch erstellen kann bzw. der touch befehl in dem einen Tut funktioniert auch nicht (kommt ne fehlermeldung "Call to undefined funcion: () ....."


----------



## rootssw (17. September 2003)

Ich hab' jetzt nicht alles genau durchgelesen, aber hast du denn überhaupt die Berechtigung um chmod zu setzen?


----------



## WoLkE (17. September 2003)

hm, habe eben zufaelliger weise mit nem Kumpel gechattet der grade online kam und gab mir den denkanstoss erstmal per FTP zu probieren chmod einzustellen (auch wenn ich hier im forum gelesen habe, das es passieren kann das es dann trotzdem nicht )

falls mal jemand das selbe Problem haben sollte, habs so gemacht


Smartftp -> connecten -> rechte Maustaste auf hauptverzeichnis -> Cusom Commands -> Micellaneous -> CHMOD

Mode: 777
Ordner oder File: aboutme

und schwups es funktionierte! 755 hatte nciht gereicht, da war der Fehler noch da

greetz
WoLkE


----------

